# Tribute 650 Toilet Wall door conversion



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Following on from Lazza's pioneering modification to the Tribute 650 Toilet Cubicle I have bitten the bullet and set the Jig saw on to that dreadfully designed facility.

I have taken the wall back 9 1/2 inches and created a second door which, as can be seen in the pics, can be opened giving full access to the toilet.

This mod has made the toilet a lot easier to use and has made a major difference to our MH experience so many thanks to Lazza for the original idea.


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

that looks ace ! think that will be job number two after the bed box gets beefed up.begining to think everyones enjoying sorting theese vans out


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*TOILET WALL*

HI 650
Another job well done! I'm sure like me when you had cut the hole out you thought oooh #hit. But the finished job makes you very pleased with yourself,and i'm sure Mrs 650 will appreciate your handy work.Wouldn't it have been easy to do at the Factory!
Cheers Lazza


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Nice Job..............I hope it will continue to be a "moving" experience :lol:


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Yes, certainly something needs doing at the factory Lazza as the toilet layout might of worked on paper (no pun !) but does not work in practise.

The worst bit was building up courage to make the first saw cut, it has taken me 3 weeks! during which I experimented on bits of plywood with various types of blades before I was confident I could do a straight cut with no ragged edges as I could not find an exact match for a replacement panel if I cocked it up!

Very pleased with the result, as you advised earlier, it was just a case of going very slow but keeping the saw blade fast so it did not dig in.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

P.S.
Thanks all for your kind comments


----------

